

The Multicore Kerfuffle and a Dose of Reality - iamelgringo
http://marknelson.us/2007/07/30/multicore-panic/

======
eli
"Venerable analyst John Dvorak, who generally actually understands what he is
writing about..."

_cough_ _sputter_ Are you kidding me? Dvorak?

This is the guy who once wrote an article bitching about how the "Idle
Process" was sucking up all his CPU cycles in XP. This is the guy who admitted
on tape that he trolls for links from Apple fans by writing slanted anti-Apple
articles.

------
jey
erlang! erlang! erlang!

OK, it's no panacea, but it sure makes things a hell of a lot nicer.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlang_%28programming_language%...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlang_%28programming_language%29)

<http://erlang.org/doc.html>

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Erlang-Software-
Concurrent...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Erlang-Software-Concurrent-
World/dp/193435600X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/105-6747349-8129269)

------
adamsmith
Great post!

